
Introducing Duolingo Stories (Beta) - kbp
https://www.duolingo.com/comment/23206010
======
kbp
Stories are currently only available for English speakers learning French,
German, Portuguese, and Spanish, but I think they're a really well-done kind
of stepping stone from the regular Duolingo courses into a bit more in-context
learning. Hopefully they'll keep fleshing it out; it's a really nice addition
to their platform.

